# مسيحيي مصر مسلمي مصر من اجل مصر



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

بسم الله القوي 

رسالتي اليوم لكل اخوتي فى المسيح وايضا المسلمين هنا فى المنتدي وهي ان مصر تمر الان بفترة عصيبة للغاية ولازم كلنا نبقي ايد واحدة فعلا فيريت كل واحد يناقش ايه المشكلة اصلا فى مصر ؟؟ ايه الحل ؟؟ فى ايد مين ؟؟ وازاي ؟؟ 

مشكلة امبابة ؟؟ مش هقول مين مصلحته لا هقول ايه الى خلى الاوضاع توصل لكدا ؟؟ ليه الناس اشتعلت بسرعة ؟؟ يريت تناقشنا ونحاول نصلح عشان المشكلة دي متكررش تاني 

ازاي ممكن نبني دولة مدنية تتسع لكل مصري ؟؟ ازاي ممكن نقضي على حلم بعض التيارات بالدولة الدينية ؟؟ مين وراهم ؟ ازاي ممكن نوعي الناس ؟؟ ازاي نخلي الناس تفرق بين الدين والسياسة ؟؟ 

ايه سبب كره المسلم للكنيسة ؟؟ مع ان المسيحي عمره ما كره المسجد ولا اتضايق وهوا ماشي جمبه ؟؟ ليه القسيس فى العظات بينصحنا بالمحبة والسلام واللجوء لله وخطبة الجمعة بيدعو علينا بشكل علني ومن غير ما يراعوا مشاعرنا ؟؟ 

ازاي نقدر نعيش فكرة مسلم مسيحي ايد واحدة ؟؟ هل دي فكرة حقيقية واقعية ممكن تتحقق ؟؟ لو شايف انها واقعية ازاي طيب ؟؟ وازاي نقدر نقنع الناس بالفكرة لو  هيا واقعية ؟؟ 

مشكلة عبير وكاميليا شايف انها تستحق انها تاخد الحجم دا ؟؟ الراي العام كله مهتم بالقضايا دي وكل برامج التوك شو مورهاش غيرها ؟؟ 

ايه رايك فى برامج التوك شو ويريت لو تقولنا برامج بتثير الفتنة بين المسيحي والمسلم ؟؟ شايف ان الى بيحصل فلول نظام ؟؟ مش شايف انها بقت زي الماس الكهربي فى كل حريقة ؟؟ 

فى اخر كلامي بتمني لكل الناس ان ربنا يهديها ويوفقنا كلنا فى اننا نمر من الفترة دي باقل خساير


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

كلمة السر ( الشيوخ الارهابيين )

لازم المسلمين يتمسكوا بالفكر الازهرى الوسطى

ولازم نقضى على السلفيين والوهابيين

لازم نفضحهم ونظهر للناس نفاقهم

لازم القانون يبقى على كل مصرى

لازم مصر تبقى دولة مدنية

مافيش حاجة اسمها مسلم يبقى احسن من مسيحى

كلنا مصريين والحكم بينا هو العمل

كل انسان له دينه وحر فى دينه بس شرط انه لا ياذى الاخر سواء بكلمة او فعل

لازم الشيوخ يبطلوا يشتموا فى الاديان الاخرى ويلعنوا الاخرين

ده راى كل مصرى وطبعا محدش هيعرف اذا كنت مسلم ولا مسيحى من كلامى ده


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> كلمة السر ( الشيوخ الارهابيين )
> 
> لازم المسلمين يتمسكوا بالفكر الازهرى الوسطى
> 
> ...



ازاي ؟؟ احنا عايزين مفيش حد احسن من حد غير بالتقدم والانتاج والى هيفصل هوا ربنا مش احنا برضه وبالظبط كدا كل واحد حر فى دينه ومياذيش حد 

بس ازاي نقدر ننفذ كلامك دا ؟؟ ازاي الشيوخ نقدر نسكتهم للابد ؟؟ ازاي نقدر نخلي المجلس العسكري يعدمهم ؟؟ يريت يكون النقاش مفتووح واعتبروه مؤتمر وطني ممكن ننزله للشارع وللناس


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

ببساطة لازم ننفذ القانون

اى حد هدد باقتحام كنيسة او دير لازم يبقى عبرة للناس كلهم

بس المشكلة لو جينا نطبق القانون هنزعل برضة المسيحين لانه ممكن تكون عبير اسلمت واتخطفت

وكده لازم نحاسب الجانب الاخر

يبقى ايه العمل؟

مش عارف مشاكل مصر دى معقدة ليه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

*اخ برج القوس*

*سؤالي هل انت مصري شيعي ام عربي شيعي من دوله اخري*

*سؤال للمعرفه بس*

*سلام*​


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

شيعى مصرى بس اوعى تقول للسلفيين والنبى لاحسن يدبحونى


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> ببساطة لازم ننفذ القانون
> 
> اى حد هدد باقتحام كنيسة او دير لازم يبقى عبرة للناس كلهم
> 
> ...




طيب دي حاجة متفقين عليها كلنا بس حتا لو طبقت القانون فالفكر نفسه متغيرش احنا مش عايزين الخوف لا عايزين التسامح والسلام بين كل الناس لان احنا وصلنا للحالة الى احنا فيه دا بسبب امن الدولة ومبدا الخوف والرعب الى كان عاملينه للاسلاميين 

انا بهتم لاقتناعي ان الوعي الشعبي هو الاهم من النظام نفسه والقانون 

يريت نتكلم عن ازاي نزيد وعي الناس ونخليهم يفكروا بدل ما يمشوا ورا الشيوخ كدا ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

*



شيعى مصرى بس اوعى تقول للسلفيين والنبى لاحسن يدبحونى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا اطمن عزيزي السلفيين مستعدين لذبح من يخالفهم العقيده مهما كان حتي لو ازهري مسلم سني(مدام معارض مصالحهم)*​ 
*انهم يكرهون حتي انفسهم عزيزي*​

*وولائهم لحاجتين*​ 
*للسعوديه*​ 
*و لدوله الخلافه المزعومه التي ليس لها مكان من الاعراب الان*​ 
*و السعوديه بمالها القذر تمول الوهابيين الي ولعوا البلد من زمان و ترك لهم الحبل علي الغارب*​ 
*صحيح اني ضد ولاء الشيعه لايران رغم انه الايرانيين فرس و التشيع عربي ولا اري ضروره لحب ايران *​ 
*و لكني اود ان اسئل*​ 
*ما حجه الدوله المصريه في منع الشيعه من مذهبهم و التبشير به لحجه ولائهم لايران في حين انها تترك الوهابيين السلفيين يبشرون بما هو اخطر و مذهبهم اخطر منكم الفين مره و برضه عندهم ولاء خارجي للسعوديه(يعني جايين في الهايفه و يتصدروا)*​ 
*لاغراض التمويل يا تري عشان ما نزعلش السعوديه ولا ايه*​ 
*يعني لو كانت السعوديه مثلا دوله مش علي علاقه كويسه بينا زي ما بيحصل لايران هل كان منع الوهابيين مثلا*​ 
*فطبعا العمليه كلها بزنس عزيزي*​ 

*نرد في صميم الموضوع بقي*​ 
*يجب علي المصريين تعلم التعايش رغم اختلاف ما يؤمنون به*​ 
*و هذا في الغرب لو عشتوا في اوروبا شويه هتلاقوا اليهود و المسيحيين قادرين علي التعايش السلمي رغم رفض اليهود المطلق للمسيح*​ 
*و يوجد مناظرات و يوجد حريه للتحول الديني*​ 
*لذلك لو عايزين البلد ترجع زي ايام الاربعينات لازم نطلق حريه الاعتقاد بلا قيود*​ 
*و تحذف خانه الديانه من البطاقه الشخصيه*​ 
*و انا شايفه انه دا قريب *​ 
*و تترك حريه الدين بلا امن الدوله فمن يريد المسيح و المسيحيه ليكن و من يريد الاسلام ليكن و من يريد الالحاد ليكن لان امن الدوله او اي جهاز قمعي يتدخل من الفرد و ربه ليه؟؟؟؟دا اولا*​ 
*ثانيا يجب منع المغرضين الممولين من السعوديه الي غاويين يولعوها زي حسام البخاري و وسام عبدالله و الحويني و محمد حسان و لو انه منه امل انه يهدي شويه و المجرم خالد الحربي *​ 
*فان هؤلاء ارهابيين ممولين دوليا لا شيوخ لدين*​ 
*و يجب توعيه الناس لان دول ممولين خارجيا باجندات و يجب منعهم من الكلام*​ 
*و يجب اغلاق مواقعهم و نشاطهم العلني كاغلاق موقع المرصد الاسلامي لمقاومه التنصير و مواقع وسام و رومه علي البال توك لانهم محرضين علي كراهيه المسيحيين و العنف العلني ضد الكنيسه المصريه*​ 
*يجب من القضاء عدم التدخل في شئون اي دين زي ما حصل في موضوع الطلاق لدي الاقباط الارثوذوكس*​ 
*يجب اعطاء الاقليات المهمشه وضعها المدني كالبهائيين و شهود يهوه و الشيعه (مع عدم السماح لايران بالتدخل)*​ 
*و يجب تقويه دور الازهر شويه و تنضيفه شويه لكي ينشر ثقافه كانت تسود البلد من ستين عاما مضت...*​ 
*و يجب التشديد علي الي بيقوم بالتحريض و العنف خصوصا انه الصعيد بؤره مشتعله بسبب انه السلفيين بيتعمدوا يدخلوا الحريم في الموضوع و الصعيدي زي ما احنا عارفين لو حد عدي جمب حريمه يتجنن و السلفيين مستغلين دا كويس اوي بحكاوي الاسلمه الجبريه و الطوعيه في ذات الوقت*​ 
*و يجب تحرير الاعلام شويه مش يجي واحد زي سامي الشريف الي مش عارفه جابوه منين عشان يقطع علي السيده بثينه كامل و يمنع البوس في الافلام(يا فرحتي و كأنه مافيش نت و افلام ثقافي و كأنه مافيش قنوات خاصه)*​ 
*دي الاقتراحات الواقعيه جدا الي مش مستحيله الي لو الجيش لو امكن او الريس المقبل (ان راي الجيش ان يحيل اليه الامر) لازم ينفذ الحاجات دي بمنتهي الحزم ولا قولوا يا رحمن يا رحيم و حرب اهليه بين الطوائف في مصر زي دول كتير.....*​ 
*ربنا يستر*​ 
*سلام*​​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *​*​
> *لا اطمن عزيزي السلفيين مستعدين لذبح من يخالفهم العقيده مهما كان حتي لو ازهري مسلم سني(مدام معارض مصالحهم)*​
> 
> *انهم يكرهون حتي انفسهم عزيزي*​
> ...




خصوصا ابو البخاري مولع البلد بجد دا من ناحية والخصها ( اطلاق حرية العقيدة - منع التمويل الوهابي - حرية الاعلام - التفكير قبل التحرك فى الاشاعات - تعلم التعايش - التوعية وتقوية دور الازهر - التصرف بحزم مع الخارجين عن القانون ) 

اطلاق حرية العقيدة مهم جدا عشان محدش هيزيد دين لما يدخله ولا هينقص دين لما يسيبه 

والتمويل الوهابي خطر جدا على مصر والفكر الوهابي رافض لاى فكر  مخالف لهم 

وحرية الاعلام لازم فعلا وبرضه يكون فى كونترول على بعض البرامج الدينية الى بتتحول لسياسية وفتنة عشان اخدوا اكتر من حقهم بالشكل دا

 والتفكير قبل التحرك دا ضروري جدا وهوا الى ممكن يمنع حدوث اى فتنة مستقبلا ولو انه حل مؤقت برضه بس ازاي نوصل للنقطة دي ؟؟ 

التعايش صعب عشان التعايش نتيجة النقط السابقة مش من فراغ 

التوعية هتبقي ازاي يريت نتناقش فى النقطة دي خصوصا والازهر لازم يقووا انفسهم لصد هجمات التيار الوهابي السلفي والتصرف بحزم دا ضروري جدا عشان كل واحد على الاقل فى الفترة دي يقف عند حده والبلد تستقر لحد رئيس قادم يحط ايديه فى ايدينا ونبدا نحل المشاكل الموجودة على ارض الواقع


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

*متابع ..و اقراء بامعان شديد ردود كل الاخوه الاحباء و الزملاء المحترمين و نقاشهم الراقي ..و ساضع ردي في النهايه .." الا اذا " ..تدخل سلفي في الموضوع​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *متابع ..و اقراء بامعان شديد ردود كل الاخوه الاحباء و الزملاء المحترمين و نقاشهم الراقي ..و ساضع ردي في النهايه .." الا اذا " ..تدخل سلفي في الموضوع​*




متخافش استاذ عصام مش هيتدخل عشان هما بيرفضوا الحوار الراقي بكل بساطة فلو هوا محترم هيضطر يحترم نفسه لان الحوار مبني على الاحترام والرقي 

ويشرفني متابعتك وانتظر ردك لكن النهاية طويلة يا استاذي فلن يكون هناك نهاية والحوار مستمر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

> *التوعية هتبقي ازاي يريت نتناقش فى النقطة دي خصوصا والازهر لازم يقووا انفسهم لصد هجمات التيار الوهابي السلفي *​




*التوعيه يا عزيزي قولتها في ضمن ردي السابق بس مكنتش واضحه اوي هقوي النقاط شويه*​ 
*تجديد خطاب الازهر الديني و تنضيفه و جعله مرجعيه اسلاميه سنيه وسطيه من تاني عشان ما نديش فرصه للسلفيين لتولي الخطاب الديني*​ 
*ان يهمش الوهابيين من خطب الجمعه و عدم تماديهم في محاضراتهم المستفزه*​ 
*عايز تبقي سلفي انك تقصر جلبيتك و تلبسي نقاب و تمنعوا الاغاني و تبقوا سعوديين لا مانع و دا بيحصل حتي في امريكا بس انكوا يتساب لكم الحبل علي الغارب كدا و تبقوا قوه فوق القانون فلا و الف لا*​ 
*عدم الخوف من الفن بمعني انه مش معني انه قامت ثوره يبقي الفنانين يخافوا مقدما بقي من دلوقتي من مزاوله نشاطهم بحجه السلفيين و الخوف منهم بالعكس بقي لازم يقفوا لهم*​ 
*انما جايبين لي واحد اخوانجي يبقي رئيس تليفزيون يبقي سلامو عليكوا قال يعني اخلاق الشباب هتبوظ من الافلام العربي و البوس....*​ 
*الضرب علي ايدي السلفيين ان قاموا باي عمل يعكر السلم الاهلي مثل حكايه عبير و كاميليا و غيره*​ 
*المحرض زي البخاري دا و غيره يحاكموا بتهمه تعكير السلم الاهلي علنا محاكمه قانونيه بدون خفاء بدون امن دوله بدون بوليس سري*

*دور العباده ليها حرمتها و ممنوع منعا باتا تفتيشها او العبث فيها او حرقها او الاعتداء عليها مهما كان و ممنوع الاساءه للشخصيات الدينيه زي قداسه البابا او شيخ الازهر بانه نحرض عليهم بالعنف زي ما بيحصل مع البابا شنوده حاليا * 
*عدم السماح بالحجاب في التليفزيون الا في البرامج الدينيه للمذيعات المحجبات و غير كدا اخبطي راسك في الحيط*​ 
*كذلك المضيفات *​ 
*عشان شكل البلد يفضل حلو و جميل*​ 
*منع تدخل السلفيين في الترفيه و اسلوب معيشه المصريين و جعل مصر سعوديه تانيه(اسم الله السعوديه الاولانيه روحوا شوفوا شبابها بيعمل ايه الاول و كلمونا)*​ 
*بس كدا افتكر اقتراحات كويسه اوي الا اذا كانت مش واضحه بقي *​ 
*سلام*​​​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *التوعيه يا عزيزي قولتها في ضمن ردي السابق بس مكنتش واضحه اوي هقوي النقاط شويه*
> 
> *تجديد خطاب الازهر الديني و تنضيفه و جعله مرجعيه اسلاميه سنيه وسطيه من تاني عشان ما نديش فرصه للسلفيين لتولي الخطاب الديني*
> 
> ...




راي صائب جدا خصوصا الاعلام لانه عليه دور مهم جدا جدا فى تشكيل الراي العام 

بس انتا موصلتش للنقطة الى اقصدها يا عزيزي وهيا ان المصري البسيط الفلاح او الصعيدي لا هيوصله الاعلام ولا الازهر ولو حد سيطر على المنبر خلصت وولعت 

انا قصدي نوصل للتوعية لجميع انحاء مصر ازاي ؟؟ ننزل بالقري والنجوع والحواري وكل مكان نكلم الناس ؟؟ شكل الحوار هيبقي ازاي ؟؟ هيبقي عبر ايه ؟؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للسلفيين هوا حر انا مش هامنعه يلبس جلابية قصيرة والسلفية تلبس نقاب دي حريتهم بس مياذيش اى حد بتصرفاته او كلامه والا العقاب والقانون هو الرادع 

وموضوع الفن لازم يكون له هدف لان فى افلام كتير ملهاش اى لازمة فلازم يكون الفيلم له هدف فى تصليح المجتمع لان المجتمع اتدمر بشكل كامل للاسف ولازم يحل مشاكل الدولة بشكل مبسط فى الفيلم زي افلام كتير موجودة 

والبخاري لازم الاعدام عشان اى واحد زيه يقف عند حده لحد هنا وكفاية كدا فعلا واى محرض للفتنة فيجب ردعه فورا من المواطنين قبل الحكومة ودا الى انا عاووز اوصله ازاي نخلي المواطنين نفسهم يوقفوا المحرضين فورا ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

*انا بنت يا غالي خلي بالك هههههههههههه*

*التوعيه توصل للفلاح و الصعيدي عن طريق الامام الديني المعين من الازهر و الاباء الاجلاء في الكنائس المصريه يجب ان يلتزموا بنشر ثقافه التسامح*

*و في مناهج التعليم يجب ان تراجع المناهج بحيث انها ترسخ ثقافه التعايش و منع السلفيين من البرطعه في الصعيد و وجه بحري بكتبهم و شرايطهم المسمومه*

*ايه رايك كدا*

*قدرت اوصل للنقطه ولا لسه؟؟؟*

*سلام*​


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

بص يا ساجد

الحقيقة ان اغلب سكان مصر بيعيشوا فى قرى!

يعنى عايشين حياة بسيطة

كل ما العلم زاد والمدنية انتشرت كل ما الناس دى عاشت فى سلام

المشكلة حاليا فى انتشار الفكر السلفى

لازم كلنا نهاجم افكارهم

مممكن نعمل تيار مسيحى مسلم من المعتدلين عشان نواجه الناس دى

عايزين نواجهم فكريا مش سياسيا

بمعنى انه هو مثلا بيحرم السينما

انته مسيحى عندك السينما حلال

وانا مسلم معتدل عندى السينما حلال

يبقى لازم نفضحه اعلاميا ونهاجمه زي ما بيهاجمنا بالظبط

لازم نحط ايدينا فى ايد كل عالم دين معتدل وننشر فكره


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا بنت يا غالي خلي بالك هههههههههههه*
> 
> *التوعيه توصل للفلاح و الصعيدي عن طريق الامام الديني المعين من الازهر و الاباء الاجلاء في الكنائس المصريه يجب ان يلتزموا بنشر ثقافه التسامح*
> 
> ...




سوووري بجد كلامك مفهوش حاجة تبين  

ممم مناهج التعليم وسحب الكتب والشرائط والرقابة عليها لازم فعلا والامام والقسيس عليهم دور كبير جدا عشان ثقة الانسان المصري فيهم 

وصلتي طبعا الى حد كبير بس فى دور للمجتمع المدني ايه النقط الى المفروض يتركز عليها ؟؟ وازاي تتم عشان للاسف الفلاح والصعيدي مبيثقش فى المجتمع المدني ( بالنسبة له ملوش لازمة ) دي حقيقة لان دوره كان مخفي تماما الفترة الى فاتت تماما


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> بص يا ساجد
> 
> الحقيقة ان اغلب سكان مصر بيعيشوا فى قرى!
> 
> ...



فكريا بالظبط كدا هوا دا الصح لان القصة مش سياسية لا بالنسبة لنا ولا بالنسبة لهم هما بيلعبوا لعبة فكرية بشكل سياسي 

بس ازاي هنفضح حقيقتهم ؟؟ الاعلام مش فاهمهم صراحة !! وايه النقط الى المفروض نركز عليها لان الموضوع بسيط جدا السلفي سهل جدا تهز كل افكاره وتهدمها بالحوار والمصارحة وجها لوجه بس ازاي ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

> *سوووري بجد كلامك مفهوش حاجة تبين*​


 
*هههههههههههههههههههه يعني اتكلم ازاي عشان ابقي بنت*​ 
*يالا ما علينا*​ 

*



بص يا ساجد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الحقيقة ان اغلب سكان مصر بيعيشوا فى قرى!*
> 
> *يعنى عايشين حياة بسيطة*​
> *كل ما العلم زاد والمدنية انتشرت كل ما الناس دى عاشت فى سلام*​
> ...


 

*متفقه معاك علي فكره*

*القروي البسيط لازم يسمع ام كلثوم و عبد الوهاب و الموسيقي عامتا لان الموسيقي تهذب الروح و النفس و علميا ثبت كدا انما مش كل شويه السلفي ينط في وشهم يعلمهم كره الحياه و التنطع *​ 
*يا سيدي البلد جات في اخر كام سنه اتسعودت اوي بزياده بقي*​ 
*و كمان اقحام الدين في الترفيه يعني النوادي تلاقي فيها مقرأه و تحفيظ و غيره يا عالم اتركوا حرمه الدين لدور العباده ولا تحشروا الدين في النوادي كمان زي نادي الزهور و الاهلي و غيره الي بقي فيها نفوذ سلفي عجيب جدا*​ 
*باختصار شديد اوي اوي اوي عشان الكل يفهمني*​ 
*لازم نرجع بعقارب الساعه لسنه 58 او ابعد في لايف ستايل المصريين عشان نفك شويه و نبقي احسن تعالي شوف تيته و جدوا كانت حياتهم احلي ازاي لان مخهم كان نضيف للاسف*​ 
*كان المسلم مسلم في حاله و بيعبد ربه في بيته كذلك المسيحي و كان هناك اليهود ايضا؟؟؟*​ 
*الله..... يا مبارك يالي خليت السلفيين يبرطعوا و يطلعوا لسانهم لينا كدا....*​ 
*سلام*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

*الحل العملى هو العودة لمصريتنا للاسف احنا فقدنا هويتنا المصرية بسبب اموال البترودولار اللى هجمت علينا من بلاد راكبى الناقة والابل 
من بعد ما ابتدا المصريين يروحوا دول الناقة ويرجعوا مصر بأفكارهم الوهابية ابتدا ينتشر الفكر الوهابى فى مصر سواء من المصريين العائدين انفسهم او من بلاد الرمال نفسها بعد ماهجمت على الاعلام المصرى واشترته واشترت الشيوخ الوهابيين المصريين بأموال البترودولار 

اعتقد اننا لو بعدنا عن الاديان شوية ورجعنا نقوى الهوية المصرية الوسطية المعتدلة عند المصرى وجعلنا انتماء المصرى لمصر اولا مش لبلاد الناقة ,ده هيخلى المصرى مسلم ومسيحى يدرك مدى التدمير اللى هيعمله الفكر الوهابى فى مصر 
ويدرك انها خطة وهابية لئيمة من بلاد الناقة لتدمير مصر 

ياريت يرجع المصرى مصرى ,زى ما كان زمان مفكر ومبدع ومتحرر ووسطى وهادى الطباع شوفوا افلام الخمسينات مثلا 
شوفوا مصر كانت قطعة من اوروبا 
كانت مركز العلم والثقافة والادب فى المنطقة 
حتى القهاوى كانت مركز للالتقاء الشعراء والادباء والمفكرين مش مكان للحشيش والمخدرات 
شوفوا حتى ف الافلام القديمة لغة المصرى والفاظه وطريقة كلامه كانت ازاى وشوفوا دلوقتى لغة المصرى بقت سوقية ازاى ؟
على علوكا وحسن فشه وقرف وتخلف وجهل 

لازم نرجع لمصريتنا وانتماءنا لمصر اولا ,لازم يرجع فكرة مصر اولا اللى كانت موجودة فى ايام الملك فاروق ومصطفى النحاس باشا 
*


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

الاخت انجيل الحقيقة
مين قال لحضرتك ان الشيعة ولاءهم لايران ؟؟
هو لسه كلام حسنى مبارك موجود فى عقولنا ولا ايه؟؟
احنا ولاءنا الكامل لله تعالى , اماا ايران فهى بالنسبالنا زى امريكا كده بالنسبالكم
احنا بنحب ايران اكيد لاسباب عديدة منها انها هى اللى هتحارب فى يوم من الايام لما المهدى هيظهر -عجل الله فرجه الشريف وسهل مخرجه – ومنها ان الايرانيين مواقفهم كويسة جدا مع اهل البيت فازاى منحبش ايران ؟
وعلى فكرة معلومة ليكى بس 
الحكومة الايرانية حاليا ملهاش دعوة بينا ولا بتسئل فينا اصلا وقالت من الاخر انا ملياش دعوة بالشيعة المصريين لان السنة اتهموا ايران بنشر التشيع فى مصر
وطبعا ايران مش عايزة وجع دماغ!!
وعلى فكرة التشيع لا يرتبط بجنسية ولا يرتبط بدين لان فى مسيحين بيشاركوا العزاء فى عاشوراء
وفى كنائس عراقية بتشاركنا الحزن فى عاشوراء
اى انسان حر هو انسان شيعى لان التشيع معناه مناصرة المظلوم بغض النظر عن دينه
طبعا عداء الحكومة المصرية لينا ليه اسباب كتيرة
وان كان اهم سبب هو ان حسنى مبارك كان حبيب السعودية
والسعودية لما تسمع كلمة شيعى تقوم تسب مية دين ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سبب تانى امريكا
لان امريكا بتكره ايران وحسنى مبارك كان بيحب امريكا !!
سبب تالت هو ان عقيدتنا مع الثورة واحنا المذهب يمكن الوحيد فى الاسلام اللى بيدعوا للثورة
وموقف السيد نصر الله والسيد خامنئى من الثورة المصرية واضح
فاحنا فى اى مكان تلاقينا بنشعلعل الناس عشان يثوروا على الظلم ههههههههههههههه
ودى حقيقة فينا بس طبعا المؤمنين منا بس لان طبعا المنافقين فى اى مكان
المذهب نفسه ضد الحاكم الظالم لان الامام الحسين اتقتل لما قال لااا للحاكم الظالم
يعنى كل الظروف علينا
وللاسف الناس مشوهة صورتنا وبيقولوا اننا بنعبد حجارة واننا ناس مش كويسين
رغم اننا بنحب السلام والمحبة لكل الناس 
اخيرا احب اقولكم 
ان اكتر فكر بيخاف منه السلفيين هم الشيعة لان فكرهم قوى جدا 
الشيعة هم اللى عملوا علم الكلام يعنى ازاى تناقش اللى قدامك
عشان كده تلاقى الشيعى يقدر يرد على اى حاجة وعشان كده انا منصحش اى حد يناقش شيعى ههههههههههههههههه لانه مش هياخد منه حق ولا باطل 

الشيعى مش بيحب ياذى حد بس هو فكره قوى وانا مش بقول اى كلام لا ابدا
الشيعى بيعتمد على مدرسة فكرية ليها حوالى 15 قرن 
اللى هى المرجعية وهى اقدم  مدرسة فى التاريخ
المرجعية ليها قوانيين فكرية 
ببساطة مينفعش تكون مفتى عند الشيعة الا اذا اتعلمت خمسين سنة !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه يعني اتكلم ازاي عشان ابقي بنت*​
> *يالا ما علينا*​
> 
> 
> ...




خلاص قلنا سوري D: 

المهم ان كلامك صح جدااااا خصوصا الميوزك دا انا اتقال عليا كافر كتير عشان دايما حاطط الهيدفون هههه 

مينفعش نرجع بالزمن بس ممكن نتطور ونبقي احسن ونخلي حياتنا احسن ونعيش كلنا مع بعض بس مين يسمع طيب 


نقطة محدش اتكلم فيها لحد دلوقتي ازاي ؟؟ ازاي نوصل كلامنا دا للقروي البسيط ؟؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الحل العملى هو العودة لمصريتنا للاسف احنا فقدنا هويتنا المصرية بسبب اموال البترودولار اللى هجمت علينا من بلاد راكبى الناقة والابل
> من بعد ما ابتدا المصريين يروحوا دول الناقة ويرجعوا مصر بأفكارهم الوهابية ابتدا ينتشر الفكر الوهابى فى مصر سواء من المصريين العائدين انفسهم او من بلاد الرمال نفسها بعد ماهجمت على الاعلام المصرى واشترته واشترت الشيوخ الوهابيين المصريين بأموال البترودولار
> 
> اعتقد اننا لو بعدنا عن الاديان شوية ورجعنا نقوى الهوية المصرية الوسطية المعتدلة عند المصرى وجعلنا انتماء المصرى لمصر اولا مش لبلاد الناقة ,ده هيخلى المصرى مسلم ومسيحى يدرك مدى التدمير اللى هيعمله الفكر الوهابى فى مصر
> ...



نقطة لازم نشتغل عليها وهيا اعادة المصرية للمصري والانتماء لان للاسف النظام قدر يخلي المصري يتجرد من مصريته وانتمائه لبلده مع انه بيعشق ترابها 

انا اوقات بروح قهاوي وبقعد اسمع الناس بلاقى اني بستفييد جدا من افكار الناس وارائهم ولازم يرجع المصري يقول انا مصري وهوا حاسس بانتمائه مصريته بجد مش كلام بس 

لا بس المشكلة مش مشكلة العائدين من بلاد الناقة لان المشكلة مشكلة دخولهم هما مع ان لو حد بص على السعودية صح هيلاقى انها ازبل دولة فى العالم كله 

ايام الملك فاروق من افضل عصور البلد دي فعلا ولازم نستعيد فكرنا وعقلنا مرة اخري عشان نبني البلد صح


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> الاخت انجيل الحقيقة
> مين قال لحضرتك ان الشيعة ولاءهم لايران ؟؟
> هو لسه كلام حسنى مبارك موجود فى عقولنا ولا ايه؟؟
> احنا ولاءنا الكامل لله تعالى , اماا ايران فهى بالنسبالنا زى امريكا كده بالنسبالكم
> ...



 رجاء اترك الدين جانبا وتحدث عن مصر فهي فعلا فى حاجة لينا كلناااا وكمل النقاش بشكل مصري فقط يا عزيزي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

> *اماا ايران فهى بالنسبالنا زى امريكا كده بالنسبالكم*​




*urban myth*​ 
*يعني شئ لا اساس له من الصحه*​ 


*علي فكره انا درست مذهب شيعي كتير بحكم دراستي الاصليه و درست كتاب اسمه احزان عاشوراء *​ 
*عشان كدا لاني فاهمه استغربت اوي و قولت يعني مانعينكم بحجه التمويل الخارجي و السلفيين و تمويلهم السعودي اوكيه لا مشاكل هههههههههههههههههه*​ 



> *سبب تانى امريكا*
> *لان امريكا بتكره ايران وحسنى مبارك كان بيحب امريكا !!*​


 
*ممممممممممممممم دي فيها نظر شويه*​ 
*لان امريكا فيها شيعه كتير ماشاء الله و عادي يعني لانه فيه حريه اديان كذلك لبنان و سوريا *​ 
*مبارك مكنش بيحسبها صح طول الوقت*​ 
*و كان فاكر انه لما يرضي امريكا اربعه و عشرين ساعه في اليوم هتخليه في الحكم و دا كان بيصدق علي ادارات سابقه و لكن الاداره الحاليه ارتأت انه خلاص مبارك بقي كارت محروق*​ 
*فمش عشان كان بيحب امريكا منعكم*​ 
*عشان البترودولار و البتروسولار و ملايينهم و عشان خايف من ايران و ليه حق في دي بس لو كان حقيقي خايف منها كان يمنع السلفيين بالمره (الي برطعواااااا بزياده) عشان بقولك ما حسبهاش صح*​ 
*بس بيني و بينك *​ 
*سيبنا من الي فات و فيه امل تاخدوا حريتكم و امل للجميع لو الي جاي مخه نضيف*​ 
*هو انا ضد الولاء الخارجي بالمطلق مش الشيعه لايران بس(لو اعجاب شخصي مش مشكله) انما الدولار الدولار*​ 
*السعوديه للسلفيين و كل طايفه و حد بيمولها مش معقول لو دا بقي واقع علي الارض لانه المفروض الاديان لا يسمح لها بالتمويل الخارجي*​ 
*و المسيحيين علي فكره مكنش عندهم تمويل خارجي و الا كان الحال بقي غير الحال و لا كنا اتبهدلنا بالشكل المريع دا*​ 
*لو انت عايش في المجتمع الغربي هتعرف و هتدرك اوي انه المسيحيين المصريين مش بيستقووا بحد من اي طائفه كانوا ما البروتستانت المصريين كنيسه الاقصر اتبهدلت و تم اهانه زوجه القس عملت ايه امريكا ولا شئ؟؟؟*​ 
*يبقي احد الحلول لاجل استقرار بلدنا منع التمويل الخارجي و الولاءات الخارجيه لضمان عدم وجود اجندات(معجبين شخصيا مش بايدنا) انما تمويل لا*​ 
*و دا امر بقي مترتب علي ضمير من سيحكم يعني دا بقي مش في ايدينا اوي يعني*​ 
*شكرا لك اخ برج القوس علي حسن النقاش حتي الان *​ 
*سلام*​​​​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> رجاء اترك الدين جانبا وتحدث عن مصر فهي فعلا فى حاجة لينا كلناااا وكمل النقاش بشكل مصري فقط يا عزيزي


 
*لا هوا الاخ كان بيعلق علي نقطتي بخصوص الولاء لايران بس...*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لا هوا الاخ كان بيعلق علي نقطتي بخصوص الولاء لايران بس...*​



عارف بس انا قصدي كلنا نخلى الدين دلوقتي لان مصر هيا الى محتاجنا دلوقتي فعلا ولا ايه رايك ؟؟ دا انا اول مرة ابقي محايد بالشكل دا يعني هههه يلا نكمل نقاش ؟ 

يريت اهم نقطة فى النقاش كله هوا ازاي نوصل كل الى وصلنا له للقروي البسيط ؟؟ الى يمكن لا بيقرا جرايد ولا بيفتح تي فى ولا انترنت ولا اى حاجة ؟؟ ازاي وباي طريقة ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> عارف بس انا قصدي كلنا نخلى الدين دلوقتي لان مصر هيا الى محتاجنا دلوقتي فعلا ولا ايه رايك ؟؟ دا انا اول مرة ابقي محايد بالشكل دا يعني هههه يلا نكمل نقاش ؟
> 
> يريت اهم نقطة فى النقاش كله هوا ازاي نوصل كل الى وصلنا له للقروي البسيط ؟؟ الى يمكن لا بيقرا جرايد ولا بيفتح تي فى ولا انترنت ولا اى حاجة ؟؟ ازاي وباي طريقة ؟؟


 
*الطريقه كما قولت رجل الدين المتنور المعتدل و التعليم المدرسي (و يخلوا بالهم من المدرسين شويه)*

*و ازاي مافيش جرايد و تليفزيون في الارياف*

*لا فيه نسبه برضه مش صفر خالص*

*و دا بيحيلنا علي حاجه*

*انه نقص التي في و الجرايد في الارياف غلط و لازم تنتشر عن كدا شويه و دا احد الاقتراحات برضه*

*مش كدا ولا ايه*

*سلام*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> نقطة لازم نشتغل عليها وهيا اعادة المصرية للمصري والانتماء لان للاسف النظام قدر يخلي المصري يتجرد من مصريته وانتمائه لبلده مع انه بيعشق ترابها
> 
> انا اوقات بروح قهاوي وبقعد اسمع الناس بلاقى اني بستفييد جدا من افكار الناس وارائهم ولازم يرجع المصري يقول انا مصري وهوا حاسس بانتمائه مصريته بجد مش كلام بس
> 
> ...



*عندك حق 
بس المشكلة ياساجد ان الناقة نفسها دخلت فى عقول المصريين 
عايزة شغل مكثف من مثقفين مصر اللى خايفين يتكلموا انهم يتكلموا ويوعوا الناس شوية ويطلعوا من الخوف اللى هما فيه 
هما الامل دلوقتى 
*


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

بصى يا انجيل ايران بالنسبالنا دولة شيعية زى اى دولة 
السعودية بتدى السلفيين فلوس بالهبل وايران مش بتدينا ولا شلن عشان متزعلش السنة ههههههههههههههههه
ايوة امريكا فيها شيعة بس الشيعة فى مصر الناس بيبصولهم على اساس انهم ايرانيين وحسنى مبارك بيخاف من ايران فهمتى جات ازاى؟
بالنسبة للبنان فده موضوع تانى – انا نفسى واحد سلفى يقول نجاهد ضد الشيعة فى لبنان نفسسسسسسسسسسسى عشان السيد نصر الله يخلصنا منهم
سوريا الحكم فيها شيعى والاسد بيحوطنا فى النص واحنا اللى فى الاخر بندفع الفاتورة 
على فكرة الثورة التونسية بدأت فى عاشوراء !!!
لا طبعا عشان امريكا بتخاف من الفكر الشيعى على اساس انه ايرانى واكتر فكر بيدعوا للثورات احنا 
لان السنة فى الدول العربية حطوا نفسهم فى مزنق لان مذاهبهم بتحرم الخروج على الحاكم
احنا مع الثورة بس لما تكون شعبية 
قصة حريتنا دى معتقدش لان السلفيين شوهوا صورتنا 
احنا مش عايزين حاجة غير اننا نزور مراقد اهل البيت بحرية ونقيم عزاء عاشوراء ومناسبات اهل البيت
مش فاهم يعنى ايه ولاء خارجى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صدقينى ده كلام مش صحيح احنا بنحب مصر ولو حصلت حرب ضد ايران هنشارك فيها وهنحارب بكل قوة مع مصر 
صدقينى قصة الولاء الخارجى ده كلام مش صحيح 
صحيح كل الناس بتتمول ماعدا احنا هههههههههههه بس كلامى ليكى بس احنا رافضين الدعم من اى حد لاننا عايزين نبنى نفسنا بنفسنا 
انتوا معندكمش تمويل ؟؟ بصراحة انا بسمع غير كده


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

بص يا ساجد

الحل الوحيد فى الموضوع ده اننا نشوف المشكلة من اساسها

تطبيق القانون هو الحل

وبالنسبة لموضوع امبابة

لازم تتلافوا الزغبى عشان ده ارهابى كبير اوعوا تسيبوه 

تحب اجبلك الكليب اللى بيقول انه هيقتحم الاديرة؟

انتوا سايبين الرووس وماسكين فى الديل

دول كل ما تسيبوهم بينتشروا اكتر واكتر


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> يريت اهم نقطة فى النقاش كله هوا ازاي نوصل كل الى وصلنا له للقروي البسيط ؟؟ الى يمكن لا بيقرا جرايد ولا بيفتح تي فى ولا انترنت ولا اى حاجة ؟؟ ازاي وباي طريقة ؟؟



*بصراحة مش عارفة لانى مقدرش اقول انى اعرف ايه اوضاع القرى فى مصر 
بصراحة معنديش معرفة بيها اوى 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *عندك حق
> بس المشكلة ياساجد ان الناقة نفسها دخلت فى عقول المصريين
> عايزة شغل مكثف من مثقفين مصر اللى خايفين يتكلموا انهم يتكلموا ويوعوا الناس شوية ويطلعوا من الخوف اللى هما فيه
> هما الامل دلوقتى
> *



نانسي لو المثقفين خايفين لازم ننزل احنا فى المجتمع المدني وننزل للناس بنفسنا ونوعي الناس بس ازاي وباى طريقة وايه طريقة الحوار ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> بص يا ساجد
> 
> الحل الوحيد فى الموضوع ده اننا نشوف المشكلة من اساسها
> 
> ...


 

*انا اتكلمت عن الزغبي كتير علي فكره*

*انا مش فاهمه سايبينه لحد دلوقتي كدا ليه؟؟؟*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> بص يا ساجد
> 
> الحل الوحيد فى الموضوع ده اننا نشوف المشكلة من اساسها
> 
> ...



فاهمك كويس والزغبي عارف المشاكل الى عمال يعملها كل شوية 

بس الى قصدي عليه حل مشكلة للابد فى نفوس الناس نفسها لان القضاء على شيوخ التطرف مش هيقضي على التعصب الديني والتمييز


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> نانسي لو المثقفين خايفين لازم ننزل احنا فى المجتمع المدني وننزل للناس بنفسنا ونوعي الناس بس ازاي وباى طريقة وايه طريقة الحوار ؟؟



*شوف ياساجد لو فيه حد قدر يأثر ويسيطر على الاعلام انه يكون اعلام مستنير ومعتدل مش بيتبع دول الناقة ده هيكون ليه تأثير كبير اوى 
عارف ليه ؟ لاننا شعوب لاتقرأ ياساجد سواء متعلم او غير متعلم احنا شعوب تعتمد على السمع فقط وعلشان كده احنا اكتر شعوب الاعلام بيأثر فيها وبيضللها لان الشعب معندوش اى ثقافة او معرفة او اى back ground قوى عن اى موضوع علشان كده بيصدق الاعلام على طول 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا اتكلمت عن الزغبي كتير علي فكره*
> 
> *انا مش فاهمه سايبينه لحد دلوقتي كدا ليه؟؟؟*​



سؤال يطرح نفسه فعلا ليييييه ؟؟


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

الزغبى ده اتفه شخص 

بيقول على اشجع رجل فى العرب قال ايه لو كان عنده ذرة شجاعة يجى يناظرنى ههههههههههههههه

لازم يتحاكم والله يعنى ايه يقتحم الاديرة ؟ مافيش دين بيقول كده 

ده متطرف كبير ومحمد حسان ويعقوب والشلة الفاسدة دى


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *شوف ياساجد لو فيه حد قدر يأثر ويسيطر على الاعلام انه يكون اعلام مستنير ومعتدل مش بيتبع دول الناقة ده هيكون ليه تأثير كبير اوى
> عارف ليه ؟ لاننا شعوب لاتقرأ ياساجد سواء متعلم او غير متعلم احنا شعوب تعتمد على السمع فقط وعلشان كده احنا اكتر شعوب الاعلام بيأثر فيها وبيضللها لان الشعب معندوش اى ثقافة او معرفة او اى back ground قوى عن اى موضوع علشان كده بيصدق الاعلام على طول
> *



صح بس يعني منتحركش ؟؟ لازم ننزل ونروح للناس دا هيكون له اثر اكبر من الاعلام على فكرة بس المهم ان الفكرة قايمة بشكل منظم محدد فى افكار معينة وتاييد للنزول على ارض الواقع عشان نتواصل ونشوف المثقفين لو ينزلوا معانا ويكون الموضوع مؤثر اكتر واكتر


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

مين شاف كليب الزغبى لما قال هقتحم الاديرة؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> الزغبى ده اتفه شخص
> 
> بيقول على اشجع رجل فى العرب قال ايه لو كان عنده ذرة شجاعة يجى يناظرنى ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



النقطة فى اختصار ( شيوخ السلفية ) لازم يتم اعدامهم فى شارع الوحدة حتى يكون رادع حتى القضاء على المشكلة من اساسها


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

انته مع الاعدام؟


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> انته مع الاعدام؟




القضاء هو الحكم فى القضية مش انا انا من الاول فضلت احط رايي واعتقادي جانبا فاتمني انتا كمان يا صديقي


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

الشيوخ دولا مفروض يضربوا بالشباشب لغاية لما يموتوا 

بس على فكرة الموضوع كبير مش زى مانته متخيله 

دول ليهم جذور فى كل شبر فى مصر

اهم حاجة دلوقتى بالنسبالكم ان اللى عمل الحادثة دى يتحاكم وخلاص

لما مصر تهدى ويبقى فى رئيس نبقى نتفاهم كلنا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> الشيوخ دولا مفروض يضربوا بالشباشب لغاية لما يموتوا
> 
> بس على فكرة الموضوع كبير مش زى مانته متخيله
> 
> ...




مبدائيا برفض حكمك المسبق انا بطالب دايما دولة قانون وبعدين الموضوع اسهل فى الوقت الحالى لان لو استنيت لحد ما يجي رئيس جديد مضمنش اصلا ان الرئيس مش سلفي !! الوقت الحالى اسهل وقت توصل للناس وتقدر تغير تفكيرهم بشكل ما 

والجذور فى كل شبر دا الى انا عايز نعمله اننا ننزل لكل شبر مع المجتمع المدني 

وقصة بالنسبالكم انا لسا قايل محاييد انا بطالب حق الدولة فمسحيتنا المسيح هو حامينا يا عزيزي لكن الدولة نحن من يحميها ويحمي حقها فانا بطالب على الحفاظ على ارواح المصري مهما كان انتمائه طالما لا يؤذي احد 

يريت ناخد بريك دلوقتي وكل واحد يفكر فى الى اتقال هنا ويحاول يعمل اقتراح او راي جديد تماما عن كل الى قلناه


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

[SIZE=4 قال:
			
		

> برج القوس;[/SIZE]2795547]بص يا ساجد
> 
> الحقيقة ان اغلب سكان مصر بيعيشوا فى قرى!
> 
> ...




برج القوس
انا مبسوطه جدا اني بفرأ مشاركاتك بصراحه لانك وضحت لي نقطه مهمه 
لاني كنت فاركره ان السونه والشيعه والوهابيه وغيرها كلهم ايد واحده يعني ارهابيين
بس ماكنتش اعرف ان في فرق بينكم  ولكن عندي سؤال
احنا نعرف ان فيه  بعض المسلمين معتدلين هل هما دول الشيعه ولا السنه فيهم برده معتدلين
انا اسفه لخروجي عن الموضوع بس كنت عاوزه اعرف الاجابه قبل ما اشارك في الموضوع
وانا راجعه حالا بمشاركه في صلب الموضوع


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

تعالوا نبص للى بيحصل فى العراق

الارهابيين كل يوم يفجرونا عشان منزورش المراقد ورغم كده بنروح نزور

احنا معانا الحكومة وجيش المهدى فى العراق ورغم ده مش بنقتل حد

الارهاب ملوش دين يعنى ملوش علاقة بسنة او شيعة 

الارهاب جاى من الوهابية والسلفية يعنى من بنى سعود الكلاب 

السنة ناس كويسين مش وحشين الارهابيين هم الوهابية والسلفية 

الصوفية مثلا سنة ومعروف ان الصوفية ملهومش فى الارهاب


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> تعالوا نبص للى بيحصل فى العراق
> 
> الارهابيين كل يوم يفجرونا عشان منزورش المراقد ورغم كده بنروح نزور
> 
> ...





اشكرك علي الشرح


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2011)

> رسالتي اليوم لكل اخوتي فى المسيح وايضا المسلمين هنا فى المنتدي وهي ان مصر تمر الان بفترة عصيبة للغاية ولازم كلنا نبقي ايد واحدة فعلا فيريت كل واحد يناقش ايه المشكلة اصلا فى مصر ؟؟ ايه الحل ؟؟ فى ايد مين ؟؟ وازاي ؟؟



تعرف ياساجد ان اللي انت تأمل انه يكون في مصر مش ها يحصل للاسف لان مصر النهارد من غير حاكم واللي بيحكمها هما السلفيين والبلطجيه 
وماتنساش ان احنا امام هجوم ارهابي لاسلمة الاقباط وللاسف بتأييد من الحكومة ومباركة الشرطة
والحل هو في ايد الحكومه الارهابيه ان تغير من
نفسها وتصحي ضميرها اللي مات بقاله سنين
واتمنى ان يزول القهر والظلم الارهابي وان تشرق شمس الحرية وان تحيا بمصر بلدنا بكل حرية ويكون لنا الحق في بناء اى كنيسه بلا خوف من القتل او الارهاب


----------



## maryom (14 مايو 2011)

طيب مبدئيا انا سلفية وعارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس نشوف.
لما واحد زي زكريا بطرس يبطل يشتم في الإسلام والرسول والقرآن وانكم تباركوا قوي ظهور قناته الجديدة اللي كل همها السب في الإسلام ولما اقباط ماسبيروا يبطلوا يطالبوا بالحماية الدولية واحتلال امريكا لمصر ولما مايكل منير يبطل يبث سمومه في ودانكم.
ثانيا في المناظرة اللي كانت في قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر قال الفس فيلوباتير انا مش بطالب بمحاكمة كل السلفيين فيه شيوخ بعينهم زي الزغبي والبخاري لكن انا احترم محمد حسان والسلفيين ومحدش يقوللي على السلفيين عشان انا عارف يعني ايه السلف الصالح ولا هو كلام وخلاص عشان المناظرة.
عارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس بصراحة رددوكم استفزتني زي مافي مغاليين في الإسلام فيه مغاليين في المسيحية يبقى الحل اننا نناقش الغلاة من كل هنا وهنا مش نصب جام غضبنا على السلفيين ونسيب غلاة النصرانية يقولوا كل اللي هما عايزينه برضه الدنيا هاتفضل مولعة يا ريت يكون في انصاف شوية.


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> لما واحد زي زكريا بطرس يبطل* يشتم *في الإسلام والرسول والقرآن.



*عفوا 
للقاتل يقال " ايها القاتل..يحاسبك من في السماء"
للكذاب يقال " يا كذاب ..ان كذبت علي الناس و صدقوك.. فكيف ستستطيع ان تكذب علي روح الله ؟؟؟"
للسارق يقال  " يا لص ..من في السماء يراك و ليس خفي لن يستعلن"
و للنجاسة يقال  : " يا نجاسة ..ابتعدي بعيدا عن اولاد الله ..فلن نتركك توقعيهم في حبائلك ".

و كل هذا لا يكون سبا اذا كانت هناك ادلة دامغة علي صحته..بل يكون هو الحق الذي ينبغي ان يقال بلا نفاق او مجالة.
و الحق يقال و لا يغضب منه الا الضال الذي يكرهه لانه يعشق الضلال و يخشي ان يحرم منه.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> طيب مبدئيا انا سلفية وعارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس نشوف.
> لما واحد زي زكريا بطرس يبطل يشتم في الإسلام والرسول والقرآن وانكم تباركوا قوي ظهور قناته الجديدة اللي كل همها السب في الإسلام ولما اقباط ماسبيروا يبطلوا يطالبوا بالحماية الدولية واحتلال امريكا لمصر ولما مايكل منير يبطل يبث سمومه في ودانكم.
> ثانيا في المناظرة اللي كانت في قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر قال الفس فيلوباتير انا مش بطالب بمحاكمة كل السلفيين فيه شيوخ بعينهم زي الزغبي والبخاري لكن انا احترم محمد حسان والسلفيين ومحدش يقوللي على السلفيين عشان انا عارف يعني ايه السلف الصالح ولا هو كلام وخلاص عشان المناظرة.
> عارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس بصراحة رددوكم استفزتني زي مافي مغاليين في الإسلام فيه مغاليين في المسيحية يبقى الحل اننا نناقش الغلاة من كل هنا وهنا مش نصب جام غضبنا على السلفيين ونسيب غلاة النصرانية يقولوا كل اللي هما عايزينه برضه الدنيا هاتفضل مولعة يا ريت يكون في انصاف شوية.



*وحكمتى ليه ان كلامك مش هيعجبنا  ونحن اعتدناه من كل السلفيين!!
ابونا زكريا بطرس يبشر للمسيحيه بمنهج علمى نظيف يناقش ويدلل ويصل لنتائج والدليل الاف المتنصرين على يده وبالتأكيد ليس  من فراغ لانه بالتأكيد هؤلاء لديهم عقول تفكر وتتحقق وتقتنع بعد دراسه وتحليل
ولكنه ليس موضوعننا 
لان المصيبه الاكبر هنا بالداخل فابونا زكريا صار له سنوات يقدم برامجه ولم ينتج عن كلامه ان مسيحى ذهب ليحرق جامع أو اعتدى على مسلمين امنيين
أما شيوخنا السلفيين فحدث ولا حرج عشرات الفيديوهات التحريضيه مره دعاوى لاقتحام الكنائس والاديره للبحث عن وهم اسمه كاميليا المسلمه المحتجزه  ومره للبحث عن الاسلحه المزعومه ومره دعاوى لمقاطعة المسيحيين فى اعيادهم ومره استخسار اراضى الاديره والدعوه لاخذها لاقامة مساكن للشباب فى الصحراء والمطالبه بوضع يد الدوله على دخل الكنيسه ومره كلام بذىء على شخص البابا الذى يكرمه العالم كله مسلميه قبل مسيحيينه
لا يا عزيزتى مغاليين المسيحيه  لا يدعون للخراب والتدمير والحرق والسلب والنهب ابداااااااااااا 
ومطالبنا فى ماسبيرو هى مطالب مشروعه لاقصى حد فنحن نطالب بالامان والعدل وسرعة محاكمة من يمسنا بسوء نطالب بعقاب من يحرقنا بالنار الا تريه مطلب عادل ؟
 والمطالب بالحمايه الخارجيه سنتنازل عنها وقت ان تتحقق مطالبنا فنحن لم نطالب بها الا بعد ان فاض بنا الكيل وصمت الاذان عنا
ولكن ماذا اقول ويدك فى ماء مثلج فأنتى امنه على بيتك وعرضك ودور عبادتك فلكى كل الحق فيما تقوليه
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

اتمنى ان تسود روح المحبة الجميع لااننا فى مركب واحدة لو غرقت سوف يغرق الجميع


----------



## esambraveheart (14 مايو 2011)

> *ولما اقباط ماسبيروا يبطلوا يطالبوا بالحماية الدولية *



*ليس عيبا ان نستعين " باخوتنا في الدين " كما تستنجدون انتم في كل كبيرة و صغيرة " بالعاااااااالم الاسلامي ..و باممممممممممة الاسلااااااام " ..و بالمسلمييييين جميعا .

روحي اسمعي شيوخك و رؤساء الدول الاسلاميه جميعا ( القذافي اقرب مثال ) و هم يصرخون ملئ حناجرهم بلا اي حرج  مستنجدين عند  كل كبيرة و صغيرة..و سواء جناة ام مجني عليهم  :  " يا مسلمين ..يا امة الاسلام ..يا امة محمد..اين العالم الاسلامي ..لماذا لا يتحركون لنجدة اخوانهم المسلمين في غزه - البوسنه - افغانستان - الشيشان ..و هلم جرا "..قبل ما تيجي تلومي علينا لاننا صرخنا مستنجدين باخوتنا في الدين لينقذونا من ظلمكم .

و الا هو حلال ليكم و مش عيب..و حرام علينا و خيانه وطنيه؟؟؟؟
حقا ..ماذا ننتظر من سلفيه متعصبه مثلك غير كل ظلم و تجني و الكيل بالف مكيال؟؟؟​*


----------



## bob (14 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> طيب مبدئيا انا سلفية وعارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس نشوف.
> لما واحد زي زكريا بطرس يبطل يشتم في الإسلام والرسول والقرآن وانكم تباركوا قوي ظهور قناته الجديدة اللي كل همها السب في الإسلام ولما اقباط ماسبيروا يبطلوا يطالبوا بالحماية الدولية واحتلال امريكا لمصر ولما مايكل منير يبطل يبث سمومه في ودانكم.
> ثانيا في المناظرة اللي كانت في قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر قال الفس فيلوباتير انا مش بطالب بمحاكمة كل السلفيين فيه شيوخ بعينهم زي الزغبي والبخاري لكن انا احترم محمد حسان والسلفيين ومحدش يقوللي على السلفيين عشان انا عارف يعني ايه السلف الصالح ولا هو كلام وخلاص عشان المناظرة.
> عارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس بصراحة رددوكم استفزتني زي مافي مغاليين في الإسلام فيه مغاليين في المسيحية يبقى الحل اننا نناقش الغلاة من كل هنا وهنا مش نصب جام غضبنا على السلفيين ونسيب غلاة النصرانية يقولوا كل اللي هما عايزينه برضه الدنيا هاتفضل مولعة يا ريت يكون في انصاف شوية.


*انا جيت ههههههههههههه
اولا احب اشكر اخي ساجد علي طرح الموضوع بصراحة
ثانيا للاسف انا راي ان مفيش حل (دايما الحقيقة مره)
ليه مفيش حل ؟؟؟؟
علشان النشء اللي طالع كله شايف ايه اللي بيحصل في بلده و بيتقالوا دول السلفيين دول المسلمين دول المسيحيين محدش بيقول دول المصريين اللي بيعملوا كده يبقي هنا انت لغيت الديانة و قلت المصري
الاعلام لما حاجه تحصل يقولك ده المسيحي الفلاني اللي عمل كده او المسلم الفلاني هو اللي سوا كده تاني الدين برضه
علشان الجيش لما يلاقي المسلمين مسيطرين علي الوضع ميدخلش لكن لو المسيحيين شادييين حيلهم شوية يدخلوا و يربوا المسيحيين انهم ميرفعوش ايديهم علي اسيادهم(زي ما هم شايفين)
علشان لما تيجي تعمل حاجه يسالك اسمك و بعدين حسب اسمك يتصرف معاك يا يسهل الموضوع يا يعقده
علشان لما تبقي في الجامعة سبحان الله المسيحيين مفيش اي واحد منهم متفوق و المسليمن جهابزه زمانهم و لما يطلع واحد متفوق يطلعوا عينه و لما واحد يسمع طول ما انت لابس الصليب ده مش حتبقي متفوق !!!!!!!!
فده راي ان الطريق مسدود مسدود مسدود 
اما الاخت السلفية مش حرد عليها غير شوفي القنوات الاسلامية و بتقول ايه و تعالي اتكلمي علي ابونا زكريا ده بالنسبة لهم ملاك*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> تعرف ياساجد ان اللي انت تأمل انه يكون في مصر مش ها يحصل للاسف لان مصر النهارد من غير حاكم واللي بيحكمها هما السلفيين والبلطجيه
> وماتنساش ان احنا امام هجوم ارهابي لاسلمة الاقباط وللاسف بتأييد من الحكومة ومباركة الشرطة
> والحل هو في ايد الحكومه الارهابيه ان تغير من
> نفسها وتصحي ضميرها اللي مات بقاله سنين
> واتمنى ان يزول القهر والظلم الارهابي وان تشرق شمس الحرية وان تحيا بمصر بلدنا بكل حرية ويكون لنا الحق في بناء اى كنيسه بلا خوف من القتل او الارهاب




نيتتا المشكلة مش مشكلة حكومة او رئيس ( يعني السادات ولا مبارك عرفوا يحلوها ؟؟ 

انا بتكلم عن مشكلة فى الانسان المصري نفسه انه سهل يتشحن دينيا فى اتجاه العصبية الدينية والارهاب دا الى بتكلم عليه 

قصة الحكومة دا حل مؤقت هيهدي الموضوع بس مش دايما برضه  

انا عايز نحل المشكلة من جذورها يا نيتتا بس كدا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> طيب مبدئيا انا سلفية وعارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس نشوف.
> لما واحد زي زكريا بطرس يبطل يشتم في الإسلام والرسول والقرآن وانكم تباركوا قوي ظهور قناته الجديدة اللي كل همها السب في الإسلام ولما اقباط ماسبيروا يبطلوا يطالبوا بالحماية الدولية واحتلال امريكا لمصر ولما مايكل منير يبطل يبث سمومه في ودانكم.
> ثانيا في المناظرة اللي كانت في قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر قال الفس فيلوباتير انا مش بطالب بمحاكمة كل السلفيين فيه شيوخ بعينهم زي الزغبي والبخاري لكن انا احترم محمد حسان والسلفيين ومحدش يقوللي على السلفيين عشان انا عارف يعني ايه السلف الصالح ولا هو كلام وخلاص عشان المناظرة.
> عارفة ان كلامي مش هايعجبكم بس بصراحة رددوكم استفزتني زي مافي مغاليين في الإسلام فيه مغاليين في المسيحية يبقى الحل اننا نناقش الغلاة من كل هنا وهنا مش نصب جام غضبنا على السلفيين ونسيب غلاة النصرانية يقولوا كل اللي هما عايزينه برضه الدنيا هاتفضل مولعة يا ريت يكون في انصاف شوية.




مبدائيا ولو انك خرجتي عن الموضوع بشكل غريب بس هاعديها 

انا قلت فى البداية انا ضد التعصب الديني وسبت الباب مفتوح على فكرة 

اقباط ماسبيرو يريت متعتمديش على الاخبار لان المظاهرات عند ماسبيرو مسلم ومسيحي مع بعض يا سلفية وبعدين الى طلبوا الحماية الدولية عند السفارة الامريكية والكل رافض موقف مايكل منير ولو ان حطي نفسك مكانه وشوفى الى بيعملوه شيوخ السلفية وقارني انتى 

والكل اجمع ان لازم يتحاكم اى حد يثبت اشتراكه فى الفتنة الطائقية ومفيش اى رد هنا بيقصي حد !! انا من البداية كنت حيادي والسلف الصالح لو مشيتوا على طريقتهم اهلا وسهلا بس الشيوخ الموجودين مش اكتر من وهابيين ويريت نقفل النقطة دي لان مش عايز خروج عن الموضوع 

الانصاف موجود يا سلفية وقصة محمد حسان تحترميه حاجة تخصك انتى بس ولو ثبت انه مشترك فى اى فتنة طائفية يبقي على عشماوي دايركت 


اهم حل ان الشيخ والقسيس يرجعوا للمسجد والكنيسة وميدخلوش فى السياسة


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عفوا
> للقاتل يقال " ايها القاتل..يحاسبك من في السماء"
> للكذاب يقال " يا كذاب ..ان كذبت علي الناس و صدقوك.. فكيف ستستطيع ان تكذب علي روح الله ؟؟؟"
> للسارق يقال  " يا لص ..من في السماء يراك و ليس خفي لن يستعلن"
> ...




كلامك صحيح استاذ عصام لان لو بالنسبة لهم سب يريت يثبتوا عكس كلام ابونا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وحكمتى ليه ان كلامك مش هيعجبنا  ونحن اعتدناه من كل السلفيين!!
> ابونا زكريا بطرس يبشر للمسيحيه بمنهج علمى نظيف يناقش ويدلل ويصل لنتائج والدليل الاف المتنصرين على يده وبالتأكيد ليس  من فراغ لانه بالتأكيد هؤلاء لديهم عقول تفكر وتتحقق وتقتنع بعد دراسه وتحليل
> ولكنه ليس موضوعننا
> لان المصيبه الاكبر هنا بالداخل فابونا زكريا صار له سنوات يقدم برامجه ولم ينتج عن كلامه ان مسيحى ذهب ليحرق جامع أو اعتدى على مسلمين امنيين
> ...




تعليقي دوناا على ( ماذا اقول ويدك فى ماء مثلج فانتي امنه على بيتك وعرضك ودور عبادتك فلكي كل الحق فيما تقوليه ) بالظبط لازم كل واحد يحس بالتاني شوية وميبقاش ماشي بمبدا يلا نفسي ويولع غيري !! لا انتا مواطن ليك حقوق وعليك واجبات هتاخد حقوقك وتعمل واجباتك بس كدا بس متبقاش شايف نفسك انك الصح وتبرطع فى البلد زي ما شيوخ السلفية بيعملوا حاليا ( هنحرقها - غزوة - منبقاش رجالة - عايز اختي .... كل دا برطعة والخطا على الجيش انه سايبهم يبرطعوا بالشكل دا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى ان تسود روح المحبة الجميع لااننا فى مركب واحدة لو غرقت سوف يغرق الجميع



اتمنييي وللاسف محدش مدرك الحقيقة دي يا صديقي


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> الكلام هنا على لسان القس فيلوباتير ( نحن نحترم السلفيين ولهم عندي معزة خاصة ومحمد حسان انا احترمه وماتكلمنيش عن السلف الصالح انا عارف يعني ايه السلف الصالح ).الكلام ده كان في المناظرة مع الدكتور عبدالمنعم الشحات على الجزيرة مباشر لو ماشفتهاش موجودة على يوتيوب تقدر تشوفها.
> ثم موضوع زكريا بطرس والسببابين الشتامين امثاله كيف تريدون شتم وسباب في دين الآخر ثم تريدون منه ان يتصالح معكم ويكون يد واحدة كفوا لسانكم عن سب نبينا تخيل 2 واقفين امام احدهما الآخر واحدهما يسب ويشتم في دينك انت كذا وكذا ودينك كذا وكذا وقرآنك كذا وكذا ونبيك كذا وكذا وفي نفس الوقت يمد يده لك ويقولك عايزيين نبقى يد واحدة فهل هذا كلام يعقل.
> لازم يكون في حوار بين الطرفين وزي ماقال ابوكم فيلوباتير كل واحد عمل غلط لازم يتحاسب عليه يعني لو هانحاسب شيخ سلفي على اخطائة يبقى نحاسب كمان بيشوي لما طلع على الهوا وقال البلد بلد النصارى والمسلمين ضيوف علينا وسب وشتم في الإسلام والقرآن لازم يكون في محاسبة للمخطئ من الطرفين مش نمسك طرف والآخر فوق القانون




اولا انا بتكلم كلام عام على قصة محمد حسان والسلف الصالح لان السلف الصالح لو مشيتوا على طريقهم صح مكناش وصلنا للحالة دي 

اول حاجة يريت تحترمي ابونا زكريا لانه له مكانة عندنا وغير كدا قبل ما تطالبي كف اللسان يريت شيوخكم فى كل خطبة جمعة وتاميم الدعاء سب وقذف علني 

تاني حاجة شيخ سلفي اخطائه ارهابية ودمار المجتمع مش كلام مرسل وخلاص 

حقه يتكلم بس مش من حقه يدمر البلد يا سلفية والاب بيشوي بيتكلم عن حقيقة تاريخية لا يستطيع احد نفيها يا سلفية وتاني حاجة حد قتل مسلم بعد تصريحه ؟؟ يريت تجاوبيني حد حصله حاجة ؟؟ فى مسجد اتحرق بعدها ؟؟ فى حد قلنا له متصليش ؟؟ بعض شيوخ السلفية للاسف كتير من الناس بتمشي وراهم من غير تفكير وبيدمروا وبيحرقوا بسبب كلامهم الارهابي 


سلفية يريت كفاية الحديث عن هذا الموضوع فهو ليس موضوعي موضوعي اعلى واكبر من هذا فليذهب للجحيم اى شخص لا يريد السلام والمحبة بين ابناء الشعب 

انا اتحدث عن ( كيف نواجه الفتنة الطائفية ؟؟ كيف ننشر ما نصل اليه بين كافة المصريين ؟؟ ) 

ارجو عدم التطرق لاى موضوع اخر


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

رجاء محبة اخوتي الاعزاء : لا اريد التطرق لاى موضوع اخر ارجوكم فكروا فى مصر ويريت نتكلم ونتناقش ونتحاور عن كيفية الخروج من الازمة وكيف نصل للجميع بما نصل اليه ؟؟ اتمني محدش يتكلم فى موضوع تاني


----------



## maryom (14 مايو 2011)

ممكن بعض الشباب المعتدل من الطرفين يكونوا جبهة وحدة وطنية بين الشباب المسلم والمسيحي وتنزل في المناطق اللي ممكن يكون فيها احتمالية ظهور بعض بؤر الفتنة الطائفية يقوموا بحوار مع الناس والشباب لأن اهم حاجة الشباب هما اللي بيهدوا وهما اللي بيشعللوا فلما نوجه الحوار للشباب في المناطق ده ويبتدوا يفهموا هايفهموا اهاليهم فلما حد من الطرفين يحاول يحاول يعمل حاجة هاتكوت الجبهة ده قامت بتوعية الناس مسبقا ولو مكانتش هنا في المنتدى ممكن شباب كل منطقة يقوموا بالتوعية ده عشان نعدي بالبلد من الأزمة وربنا يسترها على مصر.


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

maryom قال:


> ممكن بعض الشباب المعتدل من الطرفين يكونوا جبهة وحدة وطنية بين الشباب المسلم والمسيحي وتنزل في المناطق اللي ممكن يكون فيها احتمالية ظهور بعض بؤر الفتنة الطائفية يقوموا بحوار مع الناس والشباب لأن اهم حاجة الشباب هما اللي بيهدوا وهما اللي بيشعللوا فلما نوجه الحوار للشباب في المناطق ده ويبتدوا يفهموا هايفهموا اهاليهم فلما حد من الطرفين يحاول يحاول يعمل حاجة هاتكوت الجبهة ده قامت بتوعية الناس مسبقا ولو مكانتش هنا في المنتدى ممكن شباب كل منطقة يقوموا بالتوعية ده عشان نعدي بالبلد من الأزمة وربنا يسترها على مصر.



ولو انه راي صحيح بس برضه حل نظري ( ازاااااي ) وبعدين انا مش عايز بؤرة الفتنة انا عايز الشعب كله ويبقي قضينا على الفتنة تماما ومثيري الفتنة هيتعرفوا ويتم التعامل معاهم بشكل سريع


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> نيتتا المشكلة مش مشكلة حكومة او رئيس ( يعني السادات ولا مبارك عرفوا يحلوها ؟؟
> 
> انا بتكلم عن مشكلة فى الانسان المصري نفسه انه سهل يتشحن دينيا فى اتجاه العصبية الدينية والارهاب دا الى بتكلم عليه
> 
> ...


 

ازاي ياساجد بتقول ان المشكله مش مشكلة حكومه او رئيس
طبعا المشكله بتكمن فيهم هما اولا
طيب تعالي كده خلي الحكومه تنادي بالسلامه والمساواه في كل شئ 
وتترك الظلم والتعصب ها تلاقي الشعب كله ماشي ورا الحكومه 
ما هي الحكومه والجيش المدبر الرئيسي لكل اعما ل الشغب والعنف
يعني لا مسلمين ولا السلفييين بيعملوا اي حاجه من دماغهم 
كله باوامر من الحكومه 
يعني لو انت عاوز تحل المشكله من جذورها 
تبقي الحكومه والجيش هما اللي يبتدوا التغيير


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (15 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> كلمة السر ( الشيوخ الارهابيين )
> 
> لازم المسلمين يتمسكوا بالفكر الازهرى الوسطى
> 
> ...


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ازاي ياساجد بتقول ان المشكله مش مشكلة حكومه او رئيس
> طبعا المشكله بتكمن فيهم هما اولا
> طيب تعالي كده خلي الحكومه تنادي بالسلامه والمساواه في كل شئ
> وتترك الظلم والتعصب ها تلاقي الشعب كله ماشي ورا الحكومه
> ...



للاسف نيتتا مش هقولك كلامي هوا الى صح لا بس بالنسبة لى بالتجربة كثيرا المشكلة لا علاقة لها بالدولة فى المقام الاول 

المشكلة تبدا ان فى الانسان نفسه  خصوصا المسلم فهو من يشحن بواسطة الشيخ فلان والشيخ علان ويصبح همجي بلطجي ارهابي وهو ممكن يكون عكس كدا بس لان الشيخ فلان دا اثار فيه رجولته وجنونه فخلاه زي التور المجنون 

والمشكلة كثيرا من المسلمين يكرهون المسيحيين وان لم يصرحوا بهذا يا نيتتا 

فهم لا يصرحون بهذا امام مسيحي لكن امام مسلم مثلهم وانا مسلم سابق وعشان كدا انا بقولك الكلام دا لانى عارف الحقيقة المرة ان مفيش حاجة اسمها وحدة وطنية والى حصل فى الثورة واللجان الشعبية دا لانها ظروف طارئة وحاجة المجتمع كله فيها محصلش حاجة مش معنى كدا اننا حلوين مع بعض ولا ان مسلم مسيحي ايد واحدة لا ابدا ولا هما ايد واحدة ولا اى حاجة


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (16 مايو 2011)

بعد التفكير والتعمق فى المشكلة وجدت ان المشكلة موجودة ولا حل لها وعلى المتضرر ان يلجا للمسيح وكلامي بجد مفيش حل ولو قعدنا نصرخ لحد مليار سنة قدام


----------

